# Greek New Testaments



## 3John2 (May 22, 2007)

I just started my first course (summer intensive) on Greek last week. I have a copy of a Greek New Testament that a friend gave me but I noticed it was a Wescot & Hort version. How can someone get one in the TR? How do I search for that on Amazon or ebay?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 23, 2007)

Frank,

Here is where the Greek NT -- Textus Receptus of Scrivener/1894 -- may be purchased:

http://www.tbs-sales.org/

At the above Trinitarian Bible Society link, look under Original Language Bibles.

The ISBN for the hardcover is: 0907861873 ($5.10)
For the luxury calfskin it is: 0907861881 ($25)

An article about it:  http://www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org/site/articles/tr-art.asp

I see there's one on eBay also: http://cgi.ebay.com/Koine-Greek-New...goryZ378QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem for $11.95

Jay Green also has the same Greek text & KJV in an interlinear (the leather version is excellent): 0915134748 

Here is one copy of that: http://www.powells.com/cgi-bin/biblio?inkey=62-1878442813-0.

There are also other TR Greek texts around: Stephens of 1550 for one.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## larryjf (May 23, 2007)

If you are planning on getting it through the Trinitarian Bible Society i would recommend contacting their American office as if they have it in stock you would get it much quicker than if ordered from the UK office...

[email protected]


----------



## 3John2 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just bought the one on ebay. Thanks!!


----------

